# 3.2 TT Official News Release



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Guys,

I have the official news release from Audi UK but I am unable to publish it until after the Audi Centres close. This is because it is still being sent out to them.

Since I am at work now, I will publish this as soon as I get home.

The pricing is very competitive 

The end of all the 3.2 speculation is about to happen Â ;D


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

Crikey.

I've not ordered one. Won't be cos a) cant afford it and b) only just bought my TTR150, but the suspense is killing me following your post.

I want to know!! But perhaps not as much as the 'ordered' gang...


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

Delivery TTC at beginning of August, TTR to follow in September, according to this...
http://news.kak.net/modules.php?op=modl ... =0&thold=0


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

This news is direct from Audi UK. The car was only offically signed off for the UK on Tuesday and pricing was finally agreed this afternoon. I had to wait until the Audi Centres had the chance to down load this before I posted. Please be aware that should you go to a dealers tomorrow, you will probably still be more informed than all the staff. This is not their fault it is simply because I am bringing you internal information before it is due for release. Please bear this in mind when speaking with your local dealership.

The original document is here =>
http://homepage.ntlworld.com/paul_scott ... elease.doc

The main points are :



> The 3.2 TT Coupe quattro is now confirmed for production and will officially launch on the 19th July 2003 with the 3.2 TT Roadster quattro launching on the 1st November 2003.
> 
> A new 3.2 V6 engine delivering 250 PS linked to the acclaimed quattro four wheel drive system will propel the TT Coupe from 0-62 mph in 6.4 secs and on to an electronically limited top speed of 155 mph.
> 
> ...


In addition to the above, I have been told the following :

The current RS style wheels will be available as a no cost option.

There is a lot of deposits already with dealers, so if you haven't place one yet, don't expect delivery for quite a while (into 2004).

Don't expect to purchase the 3.2 demo car within a short period. The dealers will be keeping these cars for a while longer than the normal 3 months.

Audi UK have had a number of cars made already. Some with 7 spoke wheels, some with 9 spokes and all well specced. These first cars will be available to the first customers. Of course they won't be able to specify exaclty their own spec unless they want to wait for their specific spec. The cars already built are in popular colours - including Avus, Moro Blue, Brilliant Red, etc

I think that's everything I can publish. If there are any questions, please post them here and then after Burghley, I'll try to get the relevant answers.


----------



## Newbie123 (Nov 25, 2002)

Looks Like Audi have come up trumps with a price just over Â£29000. Good value if you ask me.

Wouldn't want to be working in the Audi Sales office in Milton Keynes on Monday when they get a stampde from Dealers who are being pestered by customers to get one of the pre-built cars for quick delivery. ;D

I think Scotty deserves a big thank you :-*

Good Luck to anyone who's got a deposit down.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

That is a GREAT price  I wonder what it will do to the residuals on my 225TTC... ? Hope it does not hit them too bad. BEST wishes to all you lucky V6'ers.

I thought at first that owning up to optimising the exhaust for sound was a bit poncy. However given the choice, I would take a sound optimised exhaust over one that was not made to sound groovy as long as performance is not impacted - which in this case it sounds (pardon the pun) like it isn't.

W.


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

TT 3.2 is already on the 'Konfigurator' on http://www.audi.de


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Interesting. So at Â£29,155 for the coupe, it's about a grand cheaper than predicted. So for the bigger V6 engine, and unique DSG gearbox, you're paying an extra Â£1650 over the price of a standard 225 - seems good value to me.

But will the dropping windows/failing coilpack/failing dashpod/cracked climate control knob/pathetic alarm/pulling to the left/self cracking windscreen 'features' (as on the 180 & 225) be standard on the V6, or will they be extra? Â ;D

And when you're driving on the motorway, and the DSG computerised gearbox decides to go into reverse, and explodes, is that going to be another one of those 'concept related' features? Â  

Seriously though, it looks like a great package. I read in the press that the TT is the first production car to have the DSG box, but eventually, all the other manufacturers will drop standard auto's, and switch to DSG technology. Â


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

The new 3.2 is priced very competitively and it makes you wonder who will want to buy a 225, when, as Paul mentions, it will only be Â£1,650 cheaper than the V6.

One thing is sure, it will hammer the residual values of 180s and 225s as TT owners upgrading will flood the market with pre owned cars.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Well there we go - I am just amazed I managed to get this post in before Dean S


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I imagine he is camped outside the dealer already ;D ;D ;D ;D

Lots of happy bunnies.

Well done Audi UK for allowing us have the news as it was hot off the press and a HUGE pat on the back to Paul (scoTTY) for keeping us informed all the way through what feels like conception to birth of a superb TT by all acounts, so a few potential "parents" will be pacing up and down now 

Norman


----------



## EighTT (Jun 10, 2003)

I had always assumed that the UK would see the 3.2 before the U.S. While that may be true, my order for a 3.2 TT Roadster was placed on or about June 20th. Audi USA told me to expect delivery late Sep to early Oct and I note that the order period for the 3.2 Roadster apparently doesn't begin in the UK until November.

Also, here in the U.S., the 7-spoke, 17" wheels come standard. However, one can upgrade to the 18" RS4 wheels for $1,700 USD (or 1,042.11 GBP). Again, things may be different on your side of the pond.

We shall see. If I do get my 3.2 roadster as early as predicted, of course I'll write a review for you. This will be my 3rd TT (180 FWD coupe & 225q roadster), so I'll have a good basis for comparison.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So 19th of July the orders will go to the factory then. So delivery 2-3 months later which is about October time.

I heard today that the first V6s will be coming in the UK in January. Funny that ehh?


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

I still cant believe that Dean has'nt posted  ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> I still cant believe that Dean has'nt posted Â  ;D


He must be pished after reading ScoTTys bombshell.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I'm amazed. He's been hassling me for months and then disappears the day the news comes out! :

I know he'll be very happy due to the price!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

DEAN where are you ???

Don't suppose we should call an ambulance to his PC, cardiac arrest perhaps?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Oh yeah forgot to post this piccy that I've had to withhold until now. Proof that RHD 3.2s exist! (p.s. now you know why I said we should be calling it 3.2 and not V6  :


----------



## Richard (Apr 25, 2003)

No sign of Wolverine or Dean yet ?? But as another V6 deposit holder who has taken a keen interest the price certainly reinforces the decision in Feb to change my order from a new 225. 

Thanks for all of your efforts ScoTTy.

Just a couple of queries - any news on these supposed new colours (Atlas grey & aurora blue were mentioned), or was that just speculation ?

Also out of curiosity, any possibility of a photo of the RS free option wheels you mentioned ?

I think the dealer said we were 1st or 2nd in the queue, so I wonder whether a glacier blue 3.2 Coupe with silver leather & CD autochanger might have been made by Audi UK already........ ;D


----------



## Howard (May 7, 2002)

Does anyone know how dealer allocation works? Will they all get the same allocation of 3.2s?


----------



## ADB (May 7, 2002)

> the lowered Sports Suspension system from quattro GmbH is not available on the 3.2 models.


What does this mean? Will The 3.2 will be sat like the pre-2003 models?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Andy

"Sports suspension system with new spring and shock absorber setting is fitted as standard.............."

I read it as the standard was now a lowered system for the 3.2. ie lowered out of the factory.

HTH

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Apparently it sits height wise between the original suspension ("sports" but not "lowered") and the gmbh "lowered".

Other questions I'll have to come back to later after the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

News flash....Anyone who wants a 3.2V6 is more than welcome to try to have my slot with Stirling Audi. I've just cancelled but understand that they will be ordering the car anyway. Get in there quick 'cause they ain't gonna hang about!! Ask for Alastair 01786 446888.


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......stand clear!.......stand clear!.......we got a pulse.......he's back with us....... ;D

WTF! What a time to take a 3 day break to London! Typical! I was even in the Audi Exhibition opposite the Ritz yesterday afternoon breaking their A8 and no one had any info.

A very BIG thank you to Paul (scoTTy) who has kept me/us informed for the past months (I can't say this enough!).

I don't know what I would have done without him. Well, probably be sat in my new (Mar 1st) Dolomite TTC 225 pissed off that another Â£1600 could have got me into the TT 3.2 DSG.

I cannot believe the price is lower than I expected, Well Done Audi UK! That will set the cat amoungst the pigeons.......I'm off to my dealer first thing in the morning to firm up my order and to get them poised for Mondays onslaught of orders. With the saving I'm defo going with the Audi Exlclusive colour of Aurora Blue, but how will this look with my Red Leather?

Cheers Guys, especially the ones who were concrened for my well being  ,I'm off for a lay down now!....... ;D


----------



## PATT (Apr 2, 2003)

Well done Audi and thanks ScoTTY. It's just the news I've been waiting for.

I had a call this morning from Audi Edinburgh confirming the news and advising me that they will be taking deliver of their demo car by the end of the month.

Given that I've had a deposit down for 3+ months I've to confirm my choice of specification next week so hopefully I can answer Richard's question re the new colour option's (Atlas grey & Aurora) but I now think that was just speculation.

Either way I can't wait and am well impressed with the price

PS ScoTTY, as Audi have already built some cars in the popular colours, when do you think that these will be available for delivery?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

red leather and blue? I am not so sure it will look that great. But again is all depends how the aurora blue looks like, which I haven't seen.

The V6 was priced lower than expected following the decision of the competition (Nissan) to price the Z car at only 24k! Taking into account that the Z has more power and it is faster than the V6 TT, it makes it a very attractive car.


----------



## Howard (May 7, 2002)

> The V6 was priced lower than expected following the decision of the competition (Nissan) to price the Z car at only 24k! Taking into account that the Z has more power and it is faster than the V6 TT, it makes it a very attractive car.


Plus the Nismo 300bhp upgrade is only about Â£1k....


----------



## pgm (May 7, 2002)

Tyre mobility system is fitted as standard as a result of the redesign of the boot space - Â there is no opportunity to change this fitment.

Anybody know what this means. Is it puncture repair kit instead of a spare wheel? And why has the boot space been redesigned?
Pete


----------



## Richard (Apr 25, 2003)

> red leather and blue? I am not so sure it will look that great. But again is all depends how the aurora blue looks like, which I haven't seen.
> 
> The V6 was priced lower than expected following the decision of the competition (Nissan) to price the Z car at only 24k! Taking into account that the Z has more power and it is faster than the V6 TT, it makes it a very attractive car.


Regarding the Z car, I don't know if anyone saw Clarkson's Top Gear review last week but it was heavily criticised (Engine noise, cheap interior, lack of space etc). They may rectify some of these by the time it is launched later this year, but I'm happy with my TTV6 choice. ;D


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> Tyre mobility system is fitted as standard as a result of the redesign of the boot space - Â there is no opportunity to change this fitment.
> 
> Anybody know what this means. Is it puncture repair kit instead of a spare wheel? And why has the boot space been redesigned?
> Pete


.......the battery is now in the boot as the V6 lump didn't leave much room for much else up front and I think it was also utilised to counter balance the weight.......


----------



## MikeES (Jul 10, 2002)

> red leather and blue? I am not so sure it will look that great. But again is all depends how the aurora blue looks like, which I haven't seen.


There was guy on the forum last year that had a Moro Blue Coupe with Red basball leatherand though it sounds odd it actually looked great.


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

> There was guy on the forum last year that had a Moro Blue Coupe with Red basball leatherand though it sounds odd it actually looked great.


You're thinking of Giles, with his Moro and Baseball which isn't really red, more amber.

Not quite sure about red with Moro :-/


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Oh my god! Â 

I go away for the weekend and it all happens! Â Still, I've phoned the dealer; just waiting for a call back. Â The price point is fantastic; only the serious modders and anti "auto-box" brigade will buy the 225 now (unless the dealerships are prepared to offer a generous discount to make it attractive).

Thanks scoTTy for getting the details out in time for me to "manage" the ordering process.

Roll on the Autumn Â ;D


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

How many are going to go for the new 7-spoke wheels? I'm not sure yet as I love the RS4 9-spokers; I think I will, just to differentiate the 3.2 further from the rest of the range 

...but then again I love the RS4's ??! :


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......I'm defo going with the RS4's as they are alot nicer IMHO and going with the Audi Exclusive Aurora Grey (as I now call it as Aurora Blue detracts from it's grey appearance!) as I've falling in love with it. Oh and specing the red leather seats and inserts as I'm confident it will look great with the grey/blue exterior just like it does for Avus in low lit conditions when it's got it's bluey tinge....... ;D


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> .......I'm defo going with the RS4's as they are alot nicer IMHO and going with the Audi Exclusive Aurora Grey (as I now call it as Aurora Blue detracts from it's grey appearance!) as I've falling in love with it. Â Oh and specing the red leather seats and inserts as I'm confident it will look great with the grey/blue exterior just like it does for Avus in low lit conditions when it's got it's bluey tinge....... ;D


Dean, I'm dubious about the Aurora/Red combo but it'll be different. I'm considering going for Moro Blue with Silver Leather; seeing scoTTy's pic with the 3.2 badge shining out has (I think) convinced me ;D


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Just got the call from my Dealer. Â He is getting 7 cars and wanted to know if I wanted one as I am second on the list. Â Was tempted but I am going to stick to my original plan. Â Test it asap, then if I decide to go for one get it 1/3/04.

He said he will slide me down the list from 2nd - ah well! Â I genuinely have no regrets getting my x-demo 225 a few weeks ago. Â Either way I will do something V6 or MTM and either way I will still have a fabby TT!

As I said before the only thing I will have lost is being Â one of the first to get one - Given the enthusiasm shown I really feel that mantle should rightly go to Dean S Â . Â Glad you are OK Dean we really were about to send out the search party. 

John


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

Whoohooo!!!

First on the list with my dealer. Â Order confirmed for 3.2 Moro Blue/Silver Leather 6-CD +Bose and new 7-spoke 18" wheels. Probable September delivery. Â ;D ;D ;D


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......you lucky bugger Wolverine, my "special" colour could give me an extra 12 weeks wait!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

> WTF! What a time to take a 3 day break to London! Typical! I was even in the Audi Exhibition opposite the Ritz yesterday afternoon breaking their A8 and no one had any info.


Dean, isn't Aurora Blue the color that they had on the A8 on the basement of the Audi Forum in London?

P.S.(I hope it wasn't you that bought the last Audi Sport bag with the smaller detachable bag on the side! Friday it was there but I was to borred to carry it around, went to buy it on Saturday and it was gone! )


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> .......you lucky bugger Wolverine, my "special" colour could give me an extra 12 weeks wait!!!!!!!!!!!


Dean is it really worth an extra 3 months wait? I think Avus/Red would be a fantastic combo. It's the engine/gearbox that are going to be the real difference on this car


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

> Dean, isn't Aurora Blue the color that they had on the A8 on the basement of the Audi Forum in London?


.......indeed it was, what did you think of it? Nope I didn't buy any bags, just stole lots of A3 brochures/cds to sell on ebays ;D.......only joking! I did like the paddle feel on the steering wheel of the A8, if ours is anything like that felt, I'll be happy.......

Wolverine, I love Avus, but every man and his dog has it with red leather and it does look quite drab next to the Aurora and no, you are completeley right, it's probably not worth the wait but I will pay you to bring yours round when you get it  I've waited this long, etc, etc.......


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......here's a link to quite a good pic of Aurora for any interested (probably none with 12 weeks wait!):

http://www.audi.co.uk/cache/cmsattach/3899_A8_main2.jpg


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> Wolverine, I love Avus, but every man and his dog has it with red leather and it does look quite drab next to the Aurora and no, you are completeley right, it's probably not worth the wait but I will pay you to bring yours round when you get it  Â I've waited this long, etc, etc.......


Dean, when I get it I'll be more than happy to take you for a blast ;D


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> .......here's a link to quite a good pic of Aurora for any interested (probably none with 12 weeks wait!):
> 
> http://www.audi.co.uk/cache/cmsattach/3899_A8_main2.jpg


Is this Aurora Blue too?

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/wolverine/V6%20VTT%20Aurora.jpg


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......where are you based? I'll get my tent and pitch up ;D.......


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......not sure, but I was thinking the same. Â All I can say is that in real life, Aurora has tons of flake in it for a Pearl paint and looks more grey, it's a very strange colour.......


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

OK I got it now!! Aurora blue is actually an Avus clone!!


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......vlastsan, I love Avus when it's in dim light when all the blues come out in the pearl, but in direct sunlight it just looks silver, so "hopefully" Aurora will give me the best of Avus ALL of the time with alot more sparkle  ;D :-* .......well that's the plan, it will probably look sh*t!


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> *Communication *
> 
> The Audi UK website will display the new model on the configurator and home page from Monday 14th July.


This was the only bit I didn't believe... :


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

HOLD YOUR HORSES GUYS!!

I've just had word that the 3.2 is currently only available in standard colours. At some point in time it is envisaged that additional colours will be available but there is no time frame for this and this is not guaranteed (nothing is until is actually happens! )

Additionally Raven Black is no longer an available colour on any TT.


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> HOLD YOUR HORSES GUYS!!
> 
> I've just had word that the 3.2 is currently only available in standard colours. At some point in time it is envisaged that additional colours will be available but there is no time frame for this and this is not guaranteed (nothing is until is actually happens! Â )
> 
> Additionally Raven Black is no longer an available colour on any TT.


scoTTy I'm happy with my Moro Blue; but presumably the Â£1500 any-colour option is still available (for Dean's sake)?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

NO!

That's the whole point. Standard colours only minus Raven


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......just to update any of the black lovers out there looking to put it on a 3.2 DSG, the Ebony Black replacement for Raven Black cannot at this stage be selected for order (I've just spoken to Paul (scoTTy).......


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> .......AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.......


Dean, get yourself the Avus/Red Leather and spend the extra Â£1500 on a holiday to the Caribbean


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Tempting, very tempting...


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......you might be right Wolverine, but will Avus Silver be classed as a standard colour? Â ScoTTy's not sure and Audi UK won't have firm colour choices until Fri 19th July. Â The thing is, I'm sure the silvers in front and behind your Moro on your sig pic are indeed Avus?

The funny thing is, that my actual 3.2 is ordered as an Avus Silver with Red Leather and will then be changed to Aurora Blue as is the norm apparently with exclusive colours and the system came up with a build week of 36 (2nd week Sep 03)! Â The dealer has already faxed the factory for the exclusive colour change, so I guess they will just respond tommorow with "not available"?

I saw another Avus with Red this eve travelling back through Cardiff, it did look stunning/amazing and this was before I found out.......


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> .......you might be right Wolverine, but will Avus Silver be classed as a standard colour? Â ScoTTy's not sure and Audi UK won't have firm colour choices until Fri 19th July. Â The thing is, I'm sure the silvers in front and behind your Moro on your sig pic are indeed Avus?
> 
> The funny thing is, that my actual 3.2 is ordered as an Avus Silver with Red Leather and will then be changed to Aurora Blue as is the norm apparently with exclusive colours and the system came up with a build week of 36 (2nd week Sep 03)! Â The dealer has already faxed the factory for the exclusive colour change, so I guess they will just respond tommorow with "not available"?
> 
> I saw another Avus with Red this eve travelling back through Cardiff, it did look stunning/amazing and this was before I found out.......


...and I was going to go for Avus until the very last moment and plumped for Moro (must've had a premonition ).

I would be very surprised if you can't get the 3.2 in Avus ???


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

that's Â£359 i owe you scoTTy...

..."doh" Â£360 : ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Guys - why don't you sign up for the draw to drive the first V6 in the UK on Saturday? You can ask Audi UK then 

Of course you DO have to be a member of the TTOC :

Louise ;D (shamelesly plugging membership)


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

> Guys - why don't you sign up for the draw to drive the first V6 in the UK on Saturday? You can ask Audi UK then Â
> 
> Of course you DO have to be a member of the TTOC Â :
> 
> Louise Â ;D (shamelesly plugging membership)


Louise, I would have been tempted but I am booked up this Saturday. I'm going to join the TTOC soon; now I'm truly committed to the TT


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......not sure if you mentioned it, but what build week did you get Wolverine?

Milton Keynes, 3.2, TTOC, DOH! I'll become a member when I actually get my arse in one.......but in the meantime, can I still attend and watch/dribble?


----------



## ColinH (Jan 1, 2003)

Dean,
Have you had a good look at Glacier Blue?
Plus points - Standard colour (therefore available and 'free'), very 'metallicky', it is not Avus.
Minus points - not blue enough.
I think that the bluish car in the launch photos is Glacier Blue. It varies with the light.
Of the available colours, it looks like the nearest to what you are seeking.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Dean,
> Have you had a good look at Glacier Blue?
> Plus points - Standard colour (therefore available and 'free'), very 'metallicky', it is not Avus.
> Minus points - not blue enough.
> ...


Dean,

Sig pic says it all.........

John


----------



## neilp (May 7, 2002)

Out of interest I've phoned two local dealer's and both have quoted delivery for September/October as their current deposits don't fill their initial allocation.

I was pleasantly shocked, might have to have a re-think about keeping the A4 Cab........ ???


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Is this Aurora Blue too?
> 
> http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/wolverine/V6%20VTT%20Aurora.jpg


I would say that this is Avus 8)


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> I would say that this is Avus 8)


Where as I would say Glacier - I have seen mine look like this in certain lights - OK so the wheels did not change to 7 spokes but you know what I mean


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Where as I would say Glacier - I have seen mine look like this in certain lights - OK so the wheels did not change to 7 spokes but you know what I mean Â


Hmmmm. Yer right. It could well be Glacier. :-/


----------



## Jazzedout (May 8, 2002)

> .......indeed it was, what did you think of it? Â Nope I didn't buy any bags, just stole lots of A3 brochures/cds to sell on ebays ;D.......only joking! Â I did like the paddle feel on the steering wheel of the A8, if ours is anything like that felt, I'll be happy.......


I think it was really really nice! In fact, my girlfriend wants to buy an A3 and this was the one color she has chosen from the entire wall of colors they had on the basement of Audi Forum! (She has great taste! She has chosen me as well! ;D eehmmmm.... Ok.... noone is perfect ) But it is still a brilliant color choice!! Should be perfect with silver interior!!


----------



## Richard (Apr 25, 2003)

> Hmmmm. Yer right. It could well be Glacier. :-/


I too hope it is glacier as the press photo looks stunning - that's the colour I've gone for on the V6 but with the silver leather (unless they tell me I can only have the standard leather !!)

Dean - glacier has got to be worth considering - why pay another Â£445 for Avus ? Not too many glaciers about at the moment (although I'm sure that will change).


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> I too hope it is glacier as the press photo looks stunning - that's the colour I've gone for on the V6 but with the silver leather (unless they tell me I can only have the standard leather !!)
> 
> Dean - glacier has got to be worth considering - why pay another Â£445 for Avus ? Not too many glaciers about at the moment (although I'm sure that will change).


Hmmm good point - actually Glacier is a horrible colour, hard to keep clean, covered in scratches, attracts bird sh%&e, in fact everyone passing says how much of a discount did you get for that colour?

Yours trying to remain exclusive 

John


----------



## Wolverine (Dec 22, 2002)

*#1.*
I'm was convinced the picture I posted was neither Avus nor Glacier (my friend's got a Glacier 225); it look like its could be either in a certain light but have a look at the rest of the pics; I'm sure it could be Aurora;

http://www.audiworld.com/news/03/020303/content3.shtml

Having said that, Dean, I think Glacier would be an excellent choice for the 3.2 ;D

*#2.*


> .......not sure if you mentioned it, but what build week did you get Wolverine?


I've emailed my dealer to ask for build-week confirmation - perhaps there's already one built to my spec!  : ;D

*#3.*
Who's going for the 18" 7-spokers? I think I prefer the RS4 9-spokers but to further differentiate the 3.2 I've gone standard


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......thanks guys for all your responses, I think I'm just going to have to wait until Friday to find out where I stand unless Paul (scoTTy) can get the inside scoop on Avus.......Aurora would be nice but there is NO way I'm prepared for another what if/maybe open ended wait!

Glacier is indeed nice as I saw it on a 150TTR at the weekend, but it was parked next to an Avus TTC and IMHO Avus has definately got the edge, but just my opinion.......

As far as wheels go, I've loved the RS4's ever since I saw them on the TT at the S-line stage and feel IMHO that they look better stationary and whilst spinning compared to the 3.2's 7's. They also look the bigger wheel in the arch, which is always a good sign 

Well, if Aurora is indeed out of the picture this side of '04, then I'll be extremely happy with Avus and Red but would like to source some of those Titanium colour RS4's from the Titan pack in Germany (I don't want the wing mirrors or door handles in a diff colour), I'm sure it wouldn't cost much to substitute? ScoTTy? The only thing is, I'm not really sure how I would actually go about that, or how to get my dealer to give me the choice?

Nevermind, either way I'm nearly there! ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Here's the currently available colours :

Brilliant red
Brilliant Black
Avus Silver
Missano Red
Dolomite grey
Glacier Blue
Goodwood green
Silver
Mauritius Blue
Moro Blue

Ebony Black (Raven's replacement) will not be available until later in the year. This has yet to be confirmed or the time guaranteed.

Other colours may come along later at a premium. Not every colour in the whole Audi range is be available.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

> but would like to source some of those Titanium colour RS4's from the Titan pack in Germany


There are plans to introduce this pack into the UK at some point but so far dates and prices have not been confirmed.

(Dean - order the RS4's and a can of spray!! )


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......I've told my dealer the colours, but he is going to wait for the factory to refuse the Aurora Blue exclusive colour before continuing with my order of Avus Silver, Red leather, RS4's, etc....

I'm off to Halfords at lunch to get some grey Hammerite! :  ;D


----------



## mattreader (Jul 10, 2002)

What colour is the yellow/orange that was on the original pics about 6 months ago?

Matt


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......papaya orange - Audi Exclusive colour which is not yet available = Â£1500


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> *#3.*
> Who's going for the 18" 7-spokers? Â I think I prefer the RS4 9-spokers but to further differentiate the 3.2 I've gone standard Â


Unfortunately, I'll not be in a position to consider ordering a 3.2 until early next year, however, if I do take the plunge then I think that I'll go for the 7 spokes.

Don't get me wrong, the 9 spokes are great looking wheels, but after two TT's with these wheels, it would make a nice change to have a different style.

N.B. If RS6 wheels were an option, then it would be no contest. 8)


----------

